# Sagittaria subulata vs. Echinodorus tenellus



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

This may seem like a bit of a strange question but is there a way to tell the difference between the two? I recieve some plants and was told they were Echinodorus tenellus, but I am highly suspect that they may in fact be Sagittaria subulata since they seem to grow 12+ inches tall. Leaf shape?


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Echinodorus tenellus only grows to about 6 inches in height and spreads like a plauge... Sagittaria subulata can grow to 12 inches and seems to be less prolific and acts more like a Val.... IME  

Heck if you want some Echinodorus tenellus I will give you some to compare... :wink: 


Jason


----------



## mario (Feb 5, 2003)

My Saggitaria subutala is extremely prolific and fast growing. In my tanks the Saggitaria has broader leaves than the Echinodorus tenellus. Also, the leaves of the Saggitaria emerge from deeper under the gravel and look therefor more compact. The base of the leaves of the Echinodorus tenellus is completely above the substrate and therefor seems to spread more.

EDIT: Maybe I was not as clear as I could have been. My Saggitaria runers are about 1/2'' deep under the substrate. My Echinodorus runner run above the substrate. There, that was easier.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Aside from size, tenellus typically has a more distinct central vein, and the leaves don't curl downward to the same degree as dwarf sag. I've not personally noticed runner position to be a reliable distinguishing feature, but it could vary from case to case.


----------



## Vinlo (Mar 29, 2003)

Upon further inspection I think it is a sag or possibly a val of some type. I'll post a photo sometime to try to get a positive id.


----------

